# Memorial Day Weekend



## kywoman

We will be at Winton Woods @ Hamilton County OH Park.


----------



## campingnut18

We are going with the family to 'The Jockey Lot' near Anderson, SC. Staying at a state park nearby.

C-


----------



## wolfwood

We'll be at Wolfwood....playing in the dirt (and packing the camper. Our official "Last Hard Frost/1st Day of Planting" is May 30th but we'll jump the gun (again







), plant the garden that weekend...and hope the Weatherman and Poor Richard are wrong!

The following weekend is the 1st 2009 NE Rally!!!


----------



## johnp

wolfwood said:


> We'll be at Wolfwood....playing in the dirt (and packing the camper. Our official "Last Hard Frost/1st Day of Planting" is May 30th but we'll jump the gun (again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), plant the garden that weekend...and hope the Weatherman and Poor Richard are wrong!
> 
> The following weekend is the 1st 2009 NE Rally!!!


AH yes tis the season when the true NH natives stay home on holidays and let us crazy people jam up the highways.

We will be at Moose Hillock for the weekend.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Dry camping at Wickiup Reservoir.

Time for some motorcycle action for the whole family. Got the DW a new motorcycle 2 weeks ago and we are ready to break it in.


----------



## leaderdogmom

We're going to Chesaning, a small town with a little campground along a river in the town park. They have town wide garage sales- who knows what bargains we'll find! Going up on Wednesday, home on Sunday to miss all of the traffic.


----------



## proffsionl

Quintana Beach, Texas. Camping with another family (they have a motorhome). Full hook-ups (thank goodness).


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

_*We will be camping at Thousand Trails Lake Conroe, Texas. Hope to see some other Outbackers there**.*_


----------



## striddle

Watoga State Park, Seebert, WV


----------



## deworden

We will be dry camping on Lake Ontario at Selkirk Shores State Park (in New York State).
We would love to meet some Outbackers there!
Diane and Chet


----------



## mike

Still trying to decide where to go


----------



## mikenkristipa

We will be at Oak Creek Campground in Lancaster County, PA with rdvholtwood and some SOB friends.


----------



## TitanFlyer

Going to our seasonal site at Thousand Trails Forest Lake Preserve just ouside Winston Salem NC. I love it, setup includes switching on the air, water heater, open awning, get cold beer out of fridge, start relaxing.

PS - If anyone would like to try this campground, let me know and I can reserve a guest site. Its really quite nice. They have a huge section of open area with hookups down by the river that might be a good place for a Rally at some point.


----------



## mswalt

Not going anywhere.....not sure why not.









Mark


----------



## WACOUGAR

We're off to Birch Bay near the Canadian border on the beach. Can't wait.

Kelly


----------



## nynethead

We will be at pine cone resort in freehold NJ, go every Yeaar with my cousin and his family.

The owner is great and they have a talent show and candy hunt for the kids.


----------



## fourwalls

Somewhere real close to home. Camping buddys totaled their truck last week and we will have to make two trips to pull both fivers. Unless the bank gods smile on them and they find another truck soon. Only injury TG is Dodge truck. and it took a fatal blow to the side and rear. Looks real funny with dual sticking out of tailgate.


----------



## camping479

Will be our first trip of the season, getting excited about it! We'll be at seashore campsites in cape may, NJ.

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2

Wish we could go







, but our DD's dance studio always holds its annual dance recital at the Peoria Civic Center auditorium on Memorial Day weekend every year. I guess they do it because nobody else in their right mind would schedule a large event at the Civic Center on that weekend, so they get a good deal on the facility rental and the ticket prices. We've had to contend with this for eight years, now. The dress rehearsal is on Friday night and the recital is on Saturday night, so the only way to salvage the weekend is to have the family over for a cookout on Monday. Just hope it quits raining before then!







(We've had over 13" of rain since the first day of spring - average for that time period is about 6"!)

The best camping weekend of the whole year all shot to he**!









If kids only knew the sacrifices that their parents make so they can persue their hearts' desires!









Mike


----------



## 5th Time Around

We'll be at Bill Frederick park in Orlando, FL. MY DH & DS are going to StarWars Weekends at Disney (FREE - thanks to oldest son working on Disney Property). Me and my DD and BFF are going to the Scrapbook convention and then an Anime Conventiion (The things we do for our kids!) Basically not a "camping weekend" but cheaper than hotel room camping







May go hop on a bus and go to Fort Wilderness if time allows.


----------



## TnFamily

We are going to Defeated Creek COE campground in Carthage, Tn.

*Opps change of plan, I booked Defeated Creek for the 29th....now we are going to the Deep Creek Tube Center and Campground in Bryson City, NC.

Going to do a little white water rafting on the Nantahala and some tubing in the Deep Creek National Park.*


----------



## Williams Family

Hilton Head RV Resort, Hilton Head


----------



## Kenstand

Headed for Natural Springs Resort in New Paris, Ohio.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

We'll be in Ocean City, NJ....Official start of beach season! My mom got a beach house for the week and invited everyone to stay. I can hear the seagulls and waves crashing as we speak....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

we be going here: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23531

Now someone tell Doug and Shannon to get reservations!


----------



## OregonCampin

Dry camping up the road from OC - playing on the bikes. We are going to be there the week prior to Memorial Day up through the holiday celebrating our 5 year anniversary!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Dry camping up the road from OC - playing on the bikes. We are going to be there the week prior to Memorial Day up through the holiday celebrating our 5 year anniversary!


...looking forward to it!!


----------



## mv945

We'll be at Sun Lakes Park Resort in Eastern WA, about 20 miles South of Grand Coulee.


----------



## Nathan

We don't usually camp on the Memorial day weekend. We spend it with family at a cottage. It's still in the middle of the woods, just has a little more room than the camper.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> We don't usually camp on the Memorial day weekend. We spend it with family at a cottage. It's still in the middle of the woods, just has a little more room than the camper.


..time for a BIGGER Trailer Nathan...


----------



## russlg

johnp2000 said:


> We'll be at Wolfwood....playing in the dirt (and packing the camper. Our official "Last Hard Frost/1st Day of Planting" is May 30th but we'll jump the gun (again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), plant the garden that weekend...and hope the Weatherman and Poor Richard are wrong!
> 
> The following weekend is the 1st 2009 NE Rally!!!


AH yes tis the season when the true NH natives stay home on holidays and let us crazy people jam up the highways.

We will be at Moose Hillock for the weekend.

John
[/quote]

Moose Hillock as well...








Cya there, Look for the rookie spending two hours trying to back his Outback into a site!!


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> We don't usually camp on the Memorial day weekend. We spend it with family at a cottage. It's still in the middle of the woods, just has a little more room than the camper.


..time for a BIGGER Trailer Nathan...








[/quote]
Let's see, 6 Adults, 4 kids, and 4 dogs......









Nope, haven't seen a trailer big enough for that crowd...


----------



## OregonCampin

Oregon_Camper said:


> Dry camping up the road from OC - playing on the bikes. We are going to be there the week prior to Memorial Day up through the holiday celebrating our 5 year anniversary!


...looking forward to it!!








[/quote]

Mee tooo.... only 15 days till we leave...


----------



## jolarsen

We will be going to Wilson Lake in Kansas. Really nice lake very clear water...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Dry camping up the road from OC - playing on the bikes. We are going to be there the week prior to Memorial Day up through the holiday celebrating our 5 year anniversary!


...looking forward to it!!








[/quote]

Mee tooo.... only 15 days till we leave...
[/quote]

Darn!!!









21 days for us....but 20 for the other family that is coming with us.


----------



## zookeeper

Sunburst Ranch on the Northfork river in south central MO. Didn't get the canoes in the water last year so this year we have to make up for lost time. We be members of the "******* Yacht Club". Jello shots anyone?


----------



## GarethsDad

Nathan said:


> We don't usually camp on the Memorial day weekend. We spend it with family at a cottage. It's still in the middle of the woods, just has a little more room than the camper.


..time for a BIGGER Trailer Nathan...








[/quote]
Let's see, 6 Adults, 4 kids, and 4 dogs......









Nope, haven't seen a trailer big enough for that crowd...








[/quote]
I think NDJollyMon has one. James


----------



## breezeblocker

big river rv park on the colorado river south of parker arizona. we'll be there all summer on the weekend


----------



## louvel1

Chula Vista, Ca - San Diego Metro KOA. Get to relax without roughing it.


----------



## Toolmaan

We will be camping at Harvey County West Park in good ol Kansas.


----------



## Steve McNeil

Looks like the family will be going to Branson. We are staying at Cooper Creek RV Park. If you are in the area, stop by! Will arrive Friday late afternoon and stay until Wednesday morning.

Have a Great Memorial Holiday weekend!

Steve and Mary


----------



## psychodad

Dry camping at a friends prpoperty (30 acres) Many people camp, some come and go all weekend. Have fun everyone


----------



## psychodad

psychodad said:


> Dry camping at a friends prpoperty (30 acres) Many people camp, some come and go all weekend. Have fun everyone










Sorry about the typo. I was even wearing my glasess and on third cup of coffee.


----------



## samvalaw

Holiday Travel Park, Va. Beach, Va. Friday - Monday!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Oak Creek Campground, Bowmansville, PA - with Mikenkristipa.


----------



## puffer

I will be camping out at work.


----------



## jozway

Mossyrock Park Campground in Mossyrock, Washington.


----------



## Rip

MOHICAN STATE PARK, Ohio


----------



## Fanatical1

We will be dry camping with our friends in Hocking Hills and can't wait!









Here's a couple of pics of where we will be camping...... Going through my check list today.....
Generater, check., hiking boots, check, beer, check, BBQ stuff, check... beer, check....kids, check....


----------



## n2striper

Setting up camper this tuesday at Thousand Trails Chesapeake Bay and will take it all down Tuesday the 26th. I cant wait !!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Fanatical1 said:


> We will be dry camping with our friends in Hocking Hills and can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of where we will be camping...... Going through my check list today.....
> Generater, check., hiking boots, check, beer, check, BBQ stuff, check... beer, check....kids, check....


Looks like a nice hike with the family! Great location for sure!


----------



## Rip

Oregon_Camper said:


> We will be dry camping with our friends in Hocking Hills and can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of where we will be camping...... Going through my check list today.....
> Generater, check., hiking boots, check, beer, check, BBQ stuff, check... beer, check....kids, check....


Looks like a nice hike with the family! Great location for sure!








[/quote]
Love the hill going in to the State Park and all the winding roads around there!!!!


----------



## johnp

John


----------



## johnp

russlg said:


> We'll be at Wolfwood....playing in the dirt (and packing the camper. Our official "Last Hard Frost/1st Day of Planting" is May 30th but we'll jump the gun (again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), plant the garden that weekend...and hope the Weatherman and Poor Richard are wrong!
> 
> The following weekend is the 1st 2009 NE Rally!!!


AH yes tis the season when the true NH natives stay home on holidays and let us crazy people jam up the highways.

We will be at Moose Hillock for the weekend.

John
[/quote]

Moose Hillock as well...








Cya there, Look for the rookie spending two hours trying to back his Outback into a site!!
[/quote]

The sites are angled with the road so backing in is easy. We will likely get there under the cover of darkness as usual with the traffic. I think we are on site 123 but don't hold me to it. Just look for the S.O.B. with the Itasca and silver Jeep.
See Ya


----------



## tdvffjohn

INDY


----------



## Jimmie

Stacation with family at www.freygaritaville.com! When we are not camping...my favorite place in the world!!!


----------



## russlg

johnp2000 said:


> We'll be at Wolfwood....playing in the dirt (and packing the camper. Our official "Last Hard Frost/1st Day of Planting" is May 30th but we'll jump the gun (again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), plant the garden that weekend...and hope the Weatherman and Poor Richard are wrong!
> 
> The following weekend is the 1st 2009 NE Rally!!!


AH yes tis the season when the true NH natives stay home on holidays and let us crazy people jam up the highways.

We will be at Moose Hillock for the weekend.

John
[/quote]

Moose Hillock as well...








Cya there, Look for the rookie spending two hours trying to back his Outback into a site!!
[/quote]

The sites are angled with the road so backing in is easy. We will likely get there under the cover of darkness as usual with the traffic. I think we are on site 123 but don't hold me to it. Just look for the S.O.B. with the Itasca and silver Jeep.
See Ya
[/quote]

Cool.. I have "outbackers.com" stickers that I plan to put on before we go... I am not sure what site we have yet, my neice reserved it in January. All I know is that it is just water and electric, at that time I had a pop up, I hope my OB fits in the site, my nephew assured me the sites are all plenty big enough....


----------



## Just Add Dirt

We'll be at the The Cove Campground (Winchester Va.) Memorial weekend shreddin' mud in the ATV's if anyone want to join us!
Got my outbackers.com sticker too!....and my wireless broadband card, and my blender....
Happy trails
Come on summer!

http://www.covecampground.com/


----------



## MO7Bs

mswalt said:


> Not going anywhere.....not sure why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


Neither are we...I gotta work!









But my vacation startson Thursday the 28th!!! Sixteen days to drive to Disney World and back, Outbackin' the whole way!!!









Paul


----------



## firemedicinstr

We are going to Charlotte for the NASCAR race. Country Crock campground.......

Got A new truck and going to use for the first time.

Now towing with the 2008 Toyota Tundra 5.7L V8

MK
stay safe


----------



## egregg57

We'll be heading to Chocorua Camping Village! Ahhh just days away now!!


----------



## rock hill

Warwick woods, elverson PA


----------



## amyk

we will be coming home from Utah to get to Rally in CT by the 29th, so will be celebrating Memorial Day in Thousand Trails in Wilmington, OH---anybody gonna be there?? or know of it?


----------



## folsom_five

Not going anywhere this Memorial Day... got to get everything ready for our 8 week road trip... starts the following weekend.


----------



## mikenkristipa

rock hill said:


> Warwick woods, elverson PA


Warwick Woods? I pass this campground every now and then in my travels but we haven't stayed there. How is it?


----------



## Outback Steve

We are heading to Thousand Trails Lake Conroe to test out the new fiver.


----------



## Crismon4

We're off on Thursday (shhhhh







, don't tell the boys, they think we're leaving Friday, but we're bustin' them out of school early), and headed out to Pacific City, Oregon with Doxie, Timber, and Thunder! We'll celebrate Gordon's birthday







(today) down there with the group.....even the weather looks good! I'm still scarred from last year at LaPine, I think we had rain, snow, hail, and sleet!

Hope everyone has a great time.....stay safe!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> _*We will be camping at Thousand Trails Lake Conroe, Texas. Hope to see some other Outbackers there**.*_


_We have heard that there may be three or four other Outbackers camping at TT Lake Conroe this weekend. Look us up when you get there._
Robert


----------



## bradnjess

We'll be heading to Indian Cove Resort in VA Beach, VA (Sandbridge), they usually put on a good time for holiday weekends. We'll be leaving the OB there and return the next weekend too.









Brad


----------



## Chabbie1

Headed to Foresthill,Ca. 
Weather looks great!


----------



## TexanThompsons

Shiloh RV Park
Richmond, TX

We're just wanting to be close to our family who lives in Richmond and this place has full hookups!


----------



## BeachHut

Dry camping on the sand at Pismo Beach, CA, riding quads (kids) and drinking cocktails (me and DH) with some SOB'ers. Good Times!


----------



## BeachHut

Oh yeah and Tivo-ing Indy and the Monaco Grand Prix...poor DH is missing his races!


----------



## CTDOutback06

Going to our seasonal site at Whispering Hills RV Park in Ohio's Amish Country. We absolutely love it there and now set up is as simple as turn the hot water heater and a/c on, put out the awning and turn the water valve on, set up complete!!! Gotta love it!!!


----------



## Outback Steve

proffsionl said:


> Quintana Beach, Texas. Camping with another family (they have a motorhome). Full hook-ups (thank goodness).


I would love to see how they are since the hurricane. We went there once and loved it for the beach. Let us know and post some pics.

Thanks


----------



## lynch12021

We are heading to River Ranch, Lake Wales, Florida! First time visit there. It's a Dude Ranch with a huge campground. http://www.riverranchrv.net/outside_home.asp
Any Outbackers going?!


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> We'll be at Wolfwood....playing in the dirt (and packing the camper. Our official "Last Hard Frost/1st Day of Planting" is May 30th but we'll jump the gun (again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), plant the garden that weekend...and hope the Weatherman and Poor Richard are wrong!
> 
> The following weekend is the 1st 2009 NE Rally!!!


AH yes tis the season when the true NH natives stay home on holidays and let us crazy people jam up the highways.

We will be at Moose Hillock for the weekend.

John[/quote]
Kinda wish we were gonna be there, too, John ... someone's gotta hang the lights for ya'!!!

But, our plans have changed!!!! We'll still be planting the garden on Monday but we leave Friday afternoon for the Adirondacks (B&B - no Outback







) - Lake Placid area...RIGHT in the middle of the traffic!!!







One of my birthday presents was a semi-private 8-hr session with a pro outdoor photographer on Saturday (1pm - 9pm), then home on Sunday. CAN'T WAIT!!!!

So much for getting Puff all prettied-up for the Rally the following weekend









Have fun, everyone!!


----------



## johnp

wolfwood said:


> We'll be at Wolfwood....playing in the dirt (and packing the camper. Our official "Last Hard Frost/1st Day of Planting" is May 30th but we'll jump the gun (again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), plant the garden that weekend...and hope the Weatherman and Poor Richard are wrong!
> 
> The following weekend is the 1st 2009 NE Rally!!!


AH yes tis the season when the true NH natives stay home on holidays and let us crazy people jam up the highways.

We will be at Moose Hillock for the weekend.

John[/quote]
Kinda wish we were gonna be there, too, John ... someone's gotta hang the lights for ya'!!!

But, our plans have changed!!!! We'll still be planting the garden on Monday but we leave Friday afternoon for the Adirondacks (B&B - no Outback







) - Lake Placid area...RIGHT in the middle of the traffic!!!







One of my birthday presents was a semi-private 8-hr session with a pro outdoor photographer on Saturday (1pm - 9pm), then home on Sunday. CAN'T WAIT!!!!

So much for getting Puff all prettied-up for the Rally the following weekend









Have fun, everyone!!
[/quote]
I'm trying to get DW to pull her niece out of school for Friday so we can hit the road earlier. Lights I don't need no stinking lights. Backup camera works just fine. As far a any beautification before the rally well I will be lucky to have the propane filled washed and waxed doubt it. Good luck with the traffic.

John


----------



## Morgueman

We'll be goin' to Santa Cruz, CA. That's all of the details I know...The DH plans everything, and I just show up, and get everyone there safely.


----------



## Morgueman

Oops...I meant the DW plans everything.


----------



## 2dayinc

We'll be at Smith Lake Park in Cullman Alabama.







Can't wait!


----------



## rock hill

mikenkristipa said:


> Warwick woods, elverson PA


Warwick Woods? I pass this campground every now and then in my travels but we haven't stayed there. How is it?
[/quote]

We tent camped there several years ago, this is our first trip, so we are staying close to home. It seems pretty nice, I'll let you know how 
it went when we get back!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

on the road with 2 dogs who want to sit up front,in the back,up front,in the back...so sure they are going to miss something


----------



## wv outbacker

Unfortunately nowhere this weekend.







But we'll take it out next weekend with new TV. Too many graduations this weekend.


----------

